# Can you buy Brewers Yeast in Dubai? Alcohol Yeast for home brewing?



## mlkendall

Does anyone know of a place that you can buy brewers yeast or anything like it in dubai?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## confused.dom

I think there is a shop, same street as the casinos and poker club, just round the corner from the local jail.....


----------



## Windsweptdragon

confused.dom said:


> I think there is a shop, same street as the casinos and poker club, just round the corner from the local jail.....


I can't believe you forgot the strippers.


----------



## Chocoholic

Actually I think you'll find some health food stores sell it, also souq.com sell it as a health supplement. BUT obviously brewing your own at home is extremely illegal!

Having said that my parents used to do it in Saudi!

And for those that might not know. Brewers yeast has many uses. Lots of people use it in everyday cooking and also as a nutritional supplement as it's high in B vitamins, Selenium and Chromium to name a few.


----------



## Windsweptdragon

Chocoholic said:


> Having said that my parents used to do it in Saudi!


A lot of people still do it in Saudi.


----------



## XDoodlebugger

mlkendall said:


> Does anyone know of a place that you can buy brewers yeast or anything like it in dubai?
> 
> Thanks for the help.


We used to brew in Kuwait and used standard yeast if we ran out of brewery and wine yeast.

I'd be more concerned with hops, barley or whatever your flavoring is but I see souq.com has "health" supplements for that as well. Wonder if it works? From my own work in Kuwait I think I'll stick with Barracuda!


----------



## XDoodlebugger

But this does remind me of the time I was stopped in Kuwait customs with hops, barley, beer and wine yeast as well as 3 liters of bourbon in my SCUBA BC bladder.

Kuwait customs was normally no big deal, often letting us even bring in a bottle (in the 80's) but Royal Jordanian lost my bag once and I had to go back to the airport to retrieve it. Instead of a busy airport I was the only one there with a dozen customs agents and they stopped just short of an anal probe.

They found the beer/wine making stuff but couldn't figure out my squishy BC, they insisted the brewery material was for making beer. I insisted it was making Texas Chili.

After going around six times, beer stuff, no chili fixins', no beer stuff, no chili fixins', no beer stuff, no chili fixins', no beer stuff, no chili fixins', no beer stuff, .....

They waived me through with a disgusting look on their faces. :clap2:


----------



## Woodle

Hi!

Can I ask what you guys used for the fermentation process? My wife has bought me a golden ale pack but without any of the kit, ie. bucket, lid, airlock, hydrometer, etc... Unsurprisingly there doesn't seem to be anywhere you can buy it out here and I wouldn't take the risk of of ordering a proper kit like you can get from the-home-brew-shop...

All advice muchos appreciated!

Thanks,

Tim


----------



## looper

when I was younger I was able to program our washing machine to brew beer in it using Pascal......try googeling it 

edit: found some how-to's in German....it is still being done


----------



## Jumeirah Jim

Woodle said:


> Hi!
> 
> Can I ask what you guys used for the fermentation process? My wife has bought me a golden ale pack but without any of the kit, ie. bucket, lid, airlock, hydrometer, etc... Unsurprisingly there doesn't seem to be anywhere you can buy it out here and I wouldn't take the risk of of ordering a proper kit like you can get from the-home-brew-shop...
> 
> All advice muchos appreciated!
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Tim



Sounds like you/your wife has already smuggled in the key stuff 

Probably best to bring/ship the other stuff individually so as not to raise too many eyebrows, and have "plans" to use it to make "chili" etc etc....


----------

